

What service/product that doesn't exist yet would you pay $10 a month for? - pandax


======
CaptainCrunk
privatized unlimited postal (snailmail) service that doesn't deliver junkmail.
Use self-driving google cars or hoverbots to replace postmen.

~~~
buttmonkey
What if the self-driving cars delivered hookers and blow?

------
rman666
Interesting way to do market research; Not.

